# adapter or cable needed



## spamreef (Dec 1, 2010)

hi all. I got a new LG blueray player last night,,only thing is is that the player only takes a HDMI cable while my denon avr-2105 only accepts component for vid and rca for audio. I looked at radio shack but nothing where can I find what I need? how much will it cost? if it costs more than $75 ,,then I may just put the money aside for a new receiver  thanks


----------



## jd371 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi spamreef, if the LG has component out, use that to the receiver. As for audio I would use either optical or coaxial from the LG (depending on which it has) to the receiver.


----------



## csweep44 (Feb 20, 2012)

I would run hdmi directly to tv, then optical to receiver for audio.

Charlie


----------



## spamreef (Dec 1, 2010)

I only have 2 HDMI inputs on the tv that are both in use and the DVD player only has HDMI and coax(regular def.if I use that)


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

You can get HDMI switches with 3-5 ports for $30-40 or so:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_11?url=search-alias=electronics&field-keywords=hdmi switch


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I just looked at the lowest model LG BD player and it has coaxial audio out and HDMI.
All BD players will only have hi def video out through the HDMI due to copy protection restrictions.
I have not used a HDMI switch so I don't know price or how well they work.
Just as a reference for price, Newegg is selling the Pioneer 1022 for $250 and Accessories4less is highly recommended on the forums if you don't mind buying refurbs.


----------



## spamreef (Dec 1, 2010)

ok guys I found the adapter BUT it was 75 bucks so I said"screw it" and bought a harman kardon AVR700 ...how does this compare to my old denon??


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't see HDMI inputs on the AVR700, so I don't understand how that solved your HDMI switching problem.


----------



## spamreef (Dec 1, 2010)

yes the hk avr 700 does have 3 HDMI inputs and one output BBUUTT I got the thing home and what a hunk of junk compared to my denon,,,,well back to best buy for a denon........


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

OK, I must have been looking at the wrong model.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

spamreef said:


> yes the hk avr 700 does have 3 HDMI inputs and one output BBUUTT I got the thing home and what a hunk of junk compared to my denon,,,,well back to best buy for a denon........


I think BB is now price matching online offers so check prices and see if they will match.
The worst that can happen is they say no.


----------

